

Bing Visual Search: A great Innovation - tekunik
http://tekunik.blogspot.com/2009/09/bing-visual-searcha-great-innovation.html
For long ,search engines are displaying users a list of links as the search results.We all know how Images help in explaining a particular topic as compared to text.Images also help consumers in better and faster decision making.
======
DanielStraight
Not to downplay what Microsoft is doing, but if it only works for preselected
inputs, it's not search. It's just web pages you access through a search box
instead of through links.

~~~
tekunik
that's why I told it's only for structured data. If microsoft can do this
dynamically then it will have some impact.Never the less it has opened up a
new area for the search engines to fight it out in near future.

